# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Δυστυχώς ξεμείναμε από κόμβο !!!

## katrisk

Καλησπέρα στην όμορφη παρέα.!

Είμαι o katrisk (#9335) και αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα ήμουν συνδεδεμένος στον *sw1jgg (#4357)* με τον οποίο δούλευα μια χαρά μέχρι που την περασμένη εβδομάδα μετά από διακοπή της σύνδεσης έμαθα ότι ο κόμβος δυστυχώς μετακομίζει σε άλλη περιοχή ,δεν έχω κάποιων άλλον κόμβο κοντά μου για να συνδεθώ ,παρόλα αυτά με το σκαναρισμα που κάνω βρίσκω πάρα πολλούς αλλά σε μακρινές αποστάσεις τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω??

Ο εξοπλισμός μου είναι :
1.	τρισολινιος ιστός 4Μ+
2.	ταρατσοPC
3.	πιάτο 80” 
4.	feeder 2,4GHz
5.	WISTRON NEWEB CM9 ATHEROS MINIPCI 802.11A/B/G
6.	OVISLINK AIRLIVE ACCESS POINT WL-5460AP

Σχετικές φωτογραφίες θα βρείτε : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=9335

Πείτε καμιά καλή ηδέα και αν χρειάζονται και άλλα υλικά θα τα αγοράσω !!

----------


## kinglyr

Από οτι βλέπω είσαι δίπλα στο Stel10s. Υπάρχουν 4 λύσεις:
Είτε εφόσον έχεις ταρατσοPC να ζητήσεις αφού φεύγει ο sw1jgg να κάνεις ΒΒ λινκ με τον sw1jgg !!! που είναι δίπλα σου.
Είτε να κάνεις κάποιο ββ λινκ με κάποιο άλλο κόμβο της περιοχής π.χ. quam 7236 ή 4317 makis.
Ειτε να γίνεις client σε κάποιο AP της περιοχής (π.χ. 4697 commodore ή 1832 mojiro).
Είτε να μηλήσεις, αν όλα τα παραπάνω δεν παίζουν (λόγω π.χ. οτι είσαι χαμηλά και δεν έχεις οπτική), με τον Stel10s που είναι δίπλα σου να βάλει ένα AP (π.χ. dlink ή ovislink) και να συνδεθείς πάνω του.

Αυτάααα, το παράκανα αλλά οπως βλέπεις σου έδωσα πολλές εναλακτικές  ::

----------


## acoul

Ωραία δουλειά το κουτάκι, μπράβο, βάλε όμως CF και όχι HD, ίσως και ένα picoPSU, ψάξε σχετικά στο φόρουμ. Το AWMN σήμα στο πιάτο όλα τα λεφτά !! Με όλη αυτή την υποδομή θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να προαχθείς σε κόμβο κορμού ... τα λινκ θέλουν λίγο ψηστήρι αλλά είναι άλλη αίσθηση από το να εξαρτάσαι από το AP κάποιου ... !! Οι κόμβοι κορμού βοηθούν στην ταχύτητα, σταθερότητα και ανάπτυξη του δικτύου που όλοι απολαμβάνουμε !!

----------


## STEL10S

Και εγω ειμαι ανενεργος αυτη την περιοδο  ::  .
Katrisk πρεπει τελικα να κανονισουμε μια συναντηση να οργανωθουμε!

----------


## papako

Τόση δουλεία και να μην έχεις τουλάχιστον 2 bb liks? 
Συστήνετε ανεπιφύλακτα

----------


## katrisk

Καταρχήν σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την άμεση ανταπόκριση .

Το ξέρω ότι έχω πολλούς κόμβους κοντά μου και είμαι και αρκετά ψηλά ,
αλλά δυστυχώς η άναρχη δόμηση της περιοχής με υποχρεώνει σε μακρινά link εκτός από τον sw1jgg (#4357) με τον οποίο ήμουν συνδεδεμένος με σχετικά καλά χαρακτηριστικά χωρίς οπτική επαφή λόγο μιας 8οροφης οπότε δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει και BB link με τον συγκεκριμένο κόμβο.

----------


## katrisk

> Και εγω ειμαι ανενεργος αυτη την περιοδο  .
> Katrisk πρεπει τελικα να κανονισουμε μια συναντηση να οργανωθουμε!



Στέλιο πρέπει να στρωθούμε στην δουλειά για να δούμε κάνα bit.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Καταρχήν σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την άμεση ανταπόκριση .
> 
> Το ξέρω ότι έχω πολλούς κόμβους κοντά μου και είμαι και αρκετά ψηλά ,
> αλλά δυστυχώς η άναρχη δόμηση της περιοχής με υποχρεώνει σε μακρινά link εκτός από τον sw1jgg (#4357) με τον οποίο ήμουν συνδεδεμένος με σχετικά καλά χαρακτηριστικά χωρίς οπτική επαφή λόγο μιας 8οροφης οπότε δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει και BB link με τον συγκεκριμένο κόμβο.


Τι εννοείς μακρυνά? Τι απόσταση δηλαδή?
Άσε που από εξοπλισμό αν προαχθείς σε BB δε βλέπω να πετάς και τίποτα...
Μάλλον αυτή είναι η λύση που θα πρέπει να πας.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Είτε εφόσον έχεις ταρατσοPC να ζητήσεις αφού φεύγει ο sw1jgg να κάνεις ΒΒ λινκ με τον sw1jgg !!! που είναι δίπλα σου.


Τι ακριβώς εννοείς? Εκεί που θα πάει με το καλό?  ::

----------


## katrisk

> Τι εννοείς μακρυνά? Τι απόσταση δηλαδή?
> Άσε που από εξοπλισμό αν προαχθείς σε BB δε βλέπω να πετάς και τίποτα...
> Μάλλον αυτή είναι η λύση που θα πρέπει να πας.


Θα κάνω ένα scan σήμερα το απόγευμα και θα σας δείξω τα αποτελέσματα, να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε.

----------


## kinglyr

Ναι από οτι βλέπω δίπλα του θα πάει οπότε αν είναι μηλάει μαζί του και κανονίζουν...
Ας κάνει πρώτα ένα scan όμως και βλέπουμε.

----------


## katrisk

> Ναι από οτι βλέπω δίπλα του θα πάει οπότε αν είναι μηλάει μαζί του και κανονίζουν...
> Ας κάνει πρώτα ένα scan όμως και βλέπουμε.



Ποίος θα έρθει δίπλα μου ?

----------


## kinglyr

o sw1jgg

----------


## katrisk

> o sw1jgg



Τι να πω μακάρι να έρθει δίπλα μου !
Αν και στο mail που έστειλε την περασμένη εβδομάδα μου ανέφερε 
ότι πάει σε άλλη περιοχή και πιο συγκεκριμένα κορυδαλλό .

----------


## nikoslal

καλημέρα
ξεκινώντας δειλά δειλά τα πρώτα μου βήματα στο awmn είπα να συνδεθώ σαν client και έπειτα θα βλέπαμε για ένα bb αφού μαζέψουμε και λίγα λεφτά για την αγορά του απαραίτητου εξοπλισμού 
φίλε katrisk είμαι και εγώ ένας από αυτούς που ήμουν στον sw1jgg (#4357) και δυστυχώς για πολύ λίγο μιας και νέος στο άθλημα.κάτι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε για την περιοχή γιατί ειδικότερα εγώ είμαι αρκετά ψηλά(πιο πολύ από εσένα katrisk ) και όπως λες και εσύ είναι δύσκολο να συνδεθώ παρά μόνο με μακρινά Links.έχω βγάλει φώτο στο wind για να καταλάβεις περίπου σε πιο ύψος είμαι http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13271.

----------


## katrisk

> φίλε katrisk είμαι και εγώ ένας από αυτούς που ήμουν στον sw1jgg (#4357) και δυστυχώς για πολύ λίγο μιας και νέος στο άθλημα.κάτι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε για την περιοχή γιατί ειδικότερα εγώ είμαι αρκετά ψηλά(πιο πολύ από εσένα katrisk ) και όπως λες και εσύ είναι δύσκολο να συνδεθώ παρά μόνο με μακρινά Links.


Για σου φίλε Νίκο.

Δοκίμασε να βρεις τον κόμβο petaloudas (#6353) που νομίζω ότι από εκεί που είσαι πρέπει να τον βλέπεις . εγώ πάντως συνδέθηκα πάνω του και έτσι είμαι ξανά ON .
Πάντως είμαι σε επικοινωνία με τον STEL10S για να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για την περιοχή μας .

----------


## quam

Χαίρομαι που βλέπω να υπάρχει κινητικότητα στην περιοχή.
Θα προσπαθήσω να μιλήσω αύριο και με τον Κώστα (sw1jgg) και αν είναι το άλλο Σάββατο συναντιόμαστε για να δούμε πως μπορούμε να λύσουμε τα θέματα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο.

----------


## katrisk

> Χαίρομαι που βλέπω να υπάρχει κινητικότητα στην περιοχή.



Η κινητικότητα είναι το κύριο χαρακτηριστικό ενός δικτύου!!!

Να είσαι καλά quam !

----------


## nikoslal

καλημέρα
για να πω την αλήθεια δοκίμασα με τον petaloudas και τον έπιανα με 30-32 με τιμές του ovislink, μάλλον θα πρέπει να κατεβάσω όλο τον εξοπλισμό στη πυλωτή του σπιτιού μου για να δω εάν τον πιάσω καλύτερα πιστεύω να καταφέρω σήμερα να κάνω κάτι.

----------


## katrisk

> καλημέρα
> για να πω την αλήθεια δοκίμασα με τον petaloudas και τον έπιανα με 30-32 με τιμές του ovislink, μάλλον θα πρέπει να κατεβάσω όλο τον εξοπλισμό στη πυλωτή του σπιτιού μου για να δω εάν τον πιάσω καλύτερα πιστεύω να καταφέρω σήμερα να κάνω κάτι.


Kαλημέρα
Μακάρι φίλε να καταφέρεις κάτι αν και εγώ μα το *ovislink* δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ με πολλούς κόμβους ευτυχώς που πήρα την *WISTRON NEWEB CM9 ATHEROS MINIPCI 802.11A/B/G* και έχω δει πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## quam

Αναμένετε νεώτερα λείαν συντόμως.

----------


## katrisk

> Αναμένετε νεώτερα λείαν συντόμως.


Τόση αναμονή δεν έχει ούτε η On Telecoms στο τηλεφωνικό της κέντρο!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Πλάκα κάνω !!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::  

Έχουμε κάνα νέο  ::   ::   ::  
Αυτή η συνάντηση στην Νίκαια έγινε  ::   ::

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> Αναμένετε νεώτερα λείαν συντόμως.
> 
> 
> Τόση αναμονή δεν έχει ούτε η On Telecoms στο τηλεφωνικό της κέντρο!!!!    
> 
> Πλάκα κάνω !!!!!!!!!!!   
> 
> ...


Ναι έγινε μία συνάντηση για την καταγραφή των ελέυθερων if. Ήταν να γίνει άλλη μία αλλά τελικά δεν έγινε από ότι φαίνεται.
Πάντως για δες αν βλέπεις κάπου το σπίτι σου στη φωτογραφία που επισυνάπτω εδώ.

[attachment=0:7ce06]2007 016.jpg[/attachment:7ce06]

----------


## katrisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από katrisk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> ...


Για σου φίλε quam , Eγώ είμαι πιο αριστερά  ::   ::  
Οι φωτογραφία αυτή είναι απέναντι από το γυμναστήριο  ::

----------


## katrisk

Αυτός ο κόμβος ποιος είναι  ::

----------


## quam

> Αυτός ο κόμβος ποιος είναι


Βάση του wind δεν είσαι πιο αριστερά, ευελπιστώ να είσαι στο μικρό άνοιγμα που φαίνεται ανάμεσα στις δύο κοντινές πολυκατοικίες. 
Στη μία είναι είναι ή μάλλων ήταν ο κόμβος του sw1jgg.

----------


## quam

Τελικά όντως είσαι λίγο αριστερότερα από τον sw1jgg. 
Το μόνο που βλέπω από εκεί είναι οι πολυκατοικίες του επόμενου τετράγωνου και τίποτα πέρα από αυτές.  ::

----------


## katrisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από katrisk
> 
> Αυτός ο κόμβος ποιος είναι 
> 
> 
> Βάση του wind δεν είσαι πιο αριστερά, ευελπιστώ να είσαι στο μικρό άνοιγμα που φαίνεται ανάμεσα στις δύο κοντινές πολυκατοικίες. 
> Στη μία είναι είναι ή μάλλων ήταν ο κόμβος του sw1jgg.


Μέσα από αυτό το κενό έπιανα μάλλον τον sw1jgg

----------


## nikoslal

καλησπερα
τελικα εχουμε τιποτα νεοτερο? 
δυστηχως εγω εκει που ειμαι δεν μπορω να συνδεθω λογω υψους ..................  ::   ::

----------


## katrisk

Αν είναι δυνατόν !! να είμαστε τόσο ψηλά και να μην μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε με κάποιον κόμβο

Εγώ είμαι προσωρινά στον κόμβο Πεταλούδα με τα χίλια ζόρια βέβαια!! Και όχι πάντα.

Μου μάλλον θα σηκώσω κανέναν κόμβο και εγώ στην ταράτσα μου.


*Για την περιοχή μου ρε γαμώτο!!!!!!*

----------

